# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Urgence euthanasie malinois le 22 avril

## bbjuin

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Neige
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							




 Je poste pour quelqu'un chien d'agent de securité maltraité depuis qu'il est chiot par la femme du propriétaire (coups, muselé pratiquement tout le temps, attaché avec 1m de corde au pied d'un meuble, peu sorti). A mordu sa tortionnaire hier, vu par le vétérinaire euthanasie prévu dans 15 jours après les 3 visites reglementaires. Ne le laissez pas mourir à cause de la bétise humaine !!!!! Aidez moi à le sauver. Je ne sais pas poster les photos sur le forum. Merçi d'avance pour votre aide et vos conseils qui seront les bienvenus.

Neige ne partira comme chien de travail, il ne pourra pas aller en famille directement. A besoin d'être remis en confiance et vu par un pro qui pourra le comprendre et l'aider à avoir confiance et donc plus peur.

----------


## cacaoisis

au secours pour lui! merci

----------


## Christelle2014

Bonjour, 

Pouvez-vous m'envoyer les photos sur cette adresse mail : contact@associationkalietnoah.com
Afin que je puisse les poster sur le forum

----------


## bbjuin

Le mail vient de partir merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Stéphane61

j'ai dû mal lire, je mets mes lunettes... ah non, j'avais bien lu, ils vont se tromper d'animal à euthanasier...

----------


## bbjuin

Eh oui malheureusement. Sincèrement je ne pensais pas qu'un chien pouvait avoir une bosse sur la tête suite à un coup et la je l'ai vu.

----------


## Segusia52

Post Bergers Belges en Détresse

http://sosbergersbelges.naturalforum...ans-2-semaines

Donnez plus d'infos, en MP si vous voulez.

----------


## Christelle2014

voici les photos

----------


## bbjuin

Merçi pour les photos. Sur la photo du milieu il est avec moi et me fait des calins !!!!!

----------


## Christelle2014

Quelqu'un est-il dans les environs du 93 pour aller voir?

----------


## Ashley.N

Bonjour,
Pauvre chien. Encore une qui a pas comprit qu'un chien ca ne sert pas de punching ball et que ca se dresse pas a coup de poing et compagnie.
Il est où dans le 93, voir si je peux aller voir. Parce que j'ai dejà vu un malinois comme lui vers chez moi avec son maitre qui ne le traite pas tres bien et moi toute petite comme je suis j'hesite a faire fasse a un grand baraqué comme lui avec ma fille.

----------


## Segusia52

Précision : les propriétaires accepteraient de le donner pour se "débarrasser du problème"...

Ça doit pouvoir se régler par la persuasion. C'est tout dans leur intérêt de ne pas chercher les complications.

Reste à gérer au mieux le passage obligé par le véto suite à la "morsure"

----------


## sandraethan

Bonjour je suis dans le 30 je sais c un peut loin mais si il y a possibilité de covoiturage je me propose pour le prendre en fa ou même ladopter si il y a possibilité . Et si vraiment il n'a pas de solution je serait prête a monté a Paris en train pour le récupérer

----------


## bbjuin

Merci pour votre aide, on se tient au courant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils ne feront pas de soucis pour le donner au contraire. Maintenant elle a peur de lui et se dit traumatisé (je rigole) ce n'est pas gentil mais j'ai du mal à l'etre en face de personne qui maltraite les animaux.

----------


## Segusia52

Voudrais bien voir la tête de la morsure, moi  ::

----------


## Wilo

c'est un magnifique loulou  et  il accepte ses congénères, un peu sur la réserve, mais sans plus, tout comme bon loulou qui se respecte finalement. Il ne manque plus qu'une super famille définitive pour super loulou Neige

----------


## bbjuin

Oui je croise tout pour qu'il trouve une super famille avec des enfants qui pourront jouer avec lui et lui apporter tout l'amour qu'il réclame !!!!! et oublier que les bbm ne sont pas forcement des chiens qui travaillent mais aussi des chiens qui ont envie d'être aime et caline comme les autres 
Il est trop beau mon Neige.

----------


## superdogs

Magnifique, ce chien mordeur et agressif !!! Combien n'ont pas la chance qu'il a eu avec toi, bbjuin   :: !!  ::

----------


## bbjuin

Merci superdogs, il est vrai que je me suis investie pour lui au point de négliger ma famille mais le jeu en valait la chandelle, il a l'air tellement heureux maintenant et quand il aura trouve la bonne famille ça sera encore mieux.

----------


## Segusia52

Houhou ! Y'a kékun ??

On l'oublie, le petit Neige. Il est peut-être sorti d'affaire quant à son risque d'eutha, mais il cherche toujours FA ou adoptant !!

bbjuin, il faut le faire changer de rubrique au plus vite, car on ne le voit plus

----------


## bbjuin

Adieu mon zouzou, repose en paix. Je te pleure mon bébé sois heureux la haut. 
Neige nous a quitté ce matin d'une torsion d'estomac. Il a pu connaître le bonheur auprès de Louis, l'éducateur, mais pas le bonheur d'une vraie famille.

----------


## Daysie433

::   :: *quelle tristesse, repose en paix Neige 
merci à tous ceux qui l'ont aimé et aidé*  ::

----------


## saïma

Très triste ! Mais au moins il a connu des gens qui l'ont véritablement aimé...

----------


## banzai

vole tres haut mon grand tu as su combien tu comptais pour certaine et elle se sont battues pour toi
paix a ton ame

----------


## CBM

Repose en paix petit bonhomme

----------


## Vegane7

Mais c'est pas vrai...
Quelle dure et triste nouvelle !
Comment est-ce possible ?...
L'a-t-on donc fait courir juste après qu'il a mangé pour qu'il ait une torsion d'estomac ?...

----------


## danyhu

> Comment est-ce possible ?...
> L'a-t-on donc fait courir juste après qu'il a mangé pour qu'il ait une torsion d'estomac ?...


Je me suis posé exactement la même question car je fais tjs super attention à cela avec les miens!!!!


Que cela doit être dur pour toi bbjuin!!!!  toi qui t'es tellement battue pour lui!!!!

RIP pauvre loulou né sous une mauvaise étoile !!!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Cela n'aurait pas dû arriver !

----------


## superdogs

Quelle tristesse !!.. BB juin de tout coeur avec toi, ça fait très mal quand on s'est beaucoup investi. 
Pauvre loup, sauvé du malheur, tout près du bonheur !  ::

----------


## fanelan

> Adieu mon zouzou, repose en paix. Je te pleure mon bébé sois heureux la haut. 
> Neige nous a quitté ce matin d'une torsion d'estomac. Il a pu connaître le bonheur auprès de Louis, l'éducateur, mais pas le bonheur d'une vraie famille.


Grâce à toi il a connu la joie de vivre et d'être aimé. Tu as tellement veillé sur lui pour qu'il soit heureux. Maintenant petit Neige veille sur toi, sois-en certaine. J'imagine bien ta tristesse.

----------


## Wilo

oh, après la joie, une infinie tristesse, quelle peine, c'est si injuste, tu méritais le bonheur, Neige, après avoir connu le malheur, c'est trop triste ::

----------


## Morgane CoreWild

:Frown:

----------


## Morgane CoreWild

J'ai qu'un message et alors ? qu'est ce qui te chagrine la dedans ? je suis dans le 06 c'est pour sa je peux pas forcement aller a la rencontre des chiens qui se trouvent a des km.

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

